# Hedgies and air conditioning



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

For those of you in warm climates, how do you handle air conditoning & keeping your home comfortable, while keeping your hedgie's home warm enough?

We've hit hot weather here in Chicago, and while I'm keeping the temp very close to what she's used to (70-73F), she's been less active since the A/C. 

It's central A/C so I can't control the temp from room to room unfortunately. It's only going to get hotter, and keeping the A/C off is just not an option. What to do?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

A/C can make the air very dry so maybe this is what your hedgehog is reacting to as well as the season change. 

Try keeping a thermometer in the cage where your hedgehog cannot reach it so you know what the temperature is and if necessary get a heat source for the cage (lots of posts about heating in the cages and accessories forum)

I would also keep the cage away from the vents where the AC comes out.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

A/C 70-73 is actually cooler than heated 70-73. You may actually have to turn the temperature up a few more degrees. 

Keep the cage away from drafty areas.

You might just have to invest in a ceramic heat emitter(along with all the accessories needed), so you can keep the cage at your hedgie's desired temp, while the rest of your place is at your desired temp.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

70-73 heated air is too low for many hedgehogs but that temperature with air conditioning is cold. Either block off the registers going to the room she is in, or up the temperature of the A/C or both if necessary. Sometimes when A/C is being used, the hedgehogs still require heating to keep them at a comfortable temperature.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

When the weather gets warm, I usually leave my window open and don't worry about the rest of the house (the door is always closed). If you don't want to keep a window open and have the A/C on, then you can heat the room just like you heat during any other season. I prefer to keep the window open though, the room gets a bit stuffy with the the hedgies (Inky and a foster), the bearded dragons, the mice (all 30+ of them), and the crickets/mealies. Not to mention me. :lol: If you are not as desperate for fresh air then your regular means of heating should work just fine.


----------



## GoodSmeagola (Apr 6, 2009)

I have my hedgehogs cage built, UNDER my bearded dragon cage, 2ftx4ft and the cage bottom is 14" high.
I have my AC set to 72, a good compromise for all my animals(snakes dragons...)
They all have seperate temp control.
To keep my hog at 74-76(74 at night, 76 during high noon.
I place a wire/plastic heater, I found it at my local herp store... its surface heats to what I can tell about 85.
I place this on the TOP of the hedgehog cage, to the bottom of the dragon cage.
The hog can not get within almost 8" of the actual wire.
This raises the temps, ever so slightly by 2 or 3 degrees through out the cage.
I have 5 digi temps with probes for all my animals, they rotate from cage to cage every week or so, I took reading at 6 different locations in this cage, by the BACK wall which is the most ventilated and drafty side, gets no hotter then 72,73.
the center and side walls are warmest, at 74-76, I have 2 shoebox hides for her, one at the back wall internal temp around 74(she rarely is found in there, except to dig about in the fleece), then 1 along the sidewall, internal temp is 76-78, she is most often found in that home, I also have a completly empty hide on the other side with no fleece or blankets, which stays at the cage temp of about 74 msot of the time.
wow that got lengthy... I hope I did not stray to far from the thread, but I find ceramic heat emmiters to be to hot, and to localized. Where my 'wire heater' zig zags the entire length of the top of the cage.
EDIT: http://www.reptilekings.com/supplies.html "ZOO MED HEAT CABLES"


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the responses.
She's not near any vents, and unfortuantely, I can't block the A/C vent as she is in the main living space of my apartment (I have a small 1 bedroom), so if I keep the A/C blocked for her, it would be super uncomfortable in my home.

I'll look into a ceramic heating device.
I'm starting to think my home is maybe not the proper home for a hedgie.
I did SO much research before getting her, and none of it mentioned how temp sensitive they are. I was given a lot of misinformation, too. (They're easily litter -trained *ahem* I think most here would disagree w/ a few exceptions, they don't need their nails trimmed, or to be bathed, etc).


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

I read Reaper's list of heat sources, and none of them would work well in my apartment/ her cage.
Would a microwaveable snugglesafe disc be a solution?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Why wouldn't a ceramic heat emitter work? I thought those worked with most cages.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Lilysmommy, I have a plastic bottom cage, so I'm concerned about melting, and the way Reaper described them, ceramic heaters sounded 1) complicated 2) expensive 3) hazardous w/o a ceramic outlet- her cage is nowhere near an outlet and it's the only space I have for her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it was hot enough to melt the plastic, it'd be hot enough to cook the hedgie. I think it'd still be safe with it. The problem with the snuggle safe disc is that it doesn't warm the air. They're okay for emergency situations or short trips in the car, but I don't think they should be used for long term use. Would a ceramic emitter be safe to use an extension cord or something like it, or is it a fire hazard?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would assume extension cords are fine to use, as ceramic emitters technically use the same energy as the same wattage light bulb. 

Also, it wouldn't melt the plastic bottom, as long as the emitter is not directly touching the plastic. I'm assuming it's a wire top plastic bottom? Many here just have the emitter lamp resting on the wire top. That's how my ex had his heat lamps for his snakes and scorpion. 

And as Kelsey said, snuggle safes or anything that heats only the bottom of the cage is not enough, as the air would still be cold. So you'd just have a hedgie that refuses to come out of her hiding spot because the air is too cold to come out. 

And yes, to get the entire proper set up on the ceramic emitters is a bit on the expensive side...But it's also the well being and safety of a living creature in question. The bulbs last a decent amount of time, and the rest of the equipment is pretty durable. And then later on down in years, I'd bet if the conditions of everything are well kept, can easily sell on something like ebay, or local classifieds to get some of the $ back(especially if you target reptile people, as a lot need heat lamps).


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Linny said:


> Lilysmommy, I have a plastic bottom cage, so I'm concerned about melting, and the way Reaper described them, ceramic heaters sounded 1) complicated 2) expensive 3) hazardous w/o a ceramic outlet- her cage is nowhere near an outlet and it's the only space I have for her.


I use a ceramic heat emitter for both of my hedgehog's C&C cages which use corrguated plastic (coroplast) as the bottom and have fairly high walls and have never had any issues. Ceramic heat emitters are very easy to use and IMO safer than space heaters that can tip over. Ceramic heat emitters attach to the wire part of the cage and have clamps so that you can secure them, but I also secure mine with ziploc ties.

This is the heat emitter fixture I am using:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753983

It only costed me $25 for the fixture and the bulb was $50 (150W) but if your cage isn't as large as mine, you may not need a bulb that big or expensive. I have both my heat emitters attached to a thermostat (which controls turning the heat lamp on and off to keep a constant temp).

I use the Repti-Temp500R which does a pretty good job: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752604

It did cost me $50. So in total you're looking at about $125 but this really is a one time cost, because the bulbs do last a long time. And It's very simple to use. I look at my digital thermometers once a day at least to make sure the temp is good but otherwise it requires no maintenance.

The good thing about the arizona heat fixtures is that they have built in rheostats (ie. dimmers that allow you to turn up and down the temp). This enables me to heat two cages on one thermostat, because I can also independantly control the heat fixtures.

Here's some pictures of my set-up: http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu76/Puff_and_Chloe/Cages/

As far as having a "cermaic outlet" goes I don't think this required. I definitely don't have one and I've had no problems what so ever.

Hope that helps !


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> If it was hot enough to melt the plastic, it'd be hot enough to cook the hedgie. I think it'd still be safe with it. The problem with the snuggle safe disc is that it doesn't warm the air. They're okay for emergency situations or short trips in the car, but I don't think they should be used for long term use. Would a ceramic emitter be safe to use an extension cord or something like it, or is it a fire hazard?


All the ceramic fixtures I've used say that as long as the outlet is one of those polarized ones (where one hole is wider than the other) you can plug them into that. So I imagine if your extension cord had a polarized outlet you'd be good to go. Just don't force the polarized plug into a non-polarized outlet or put it in upside down cause that's definitely a fire hazard.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Get an extension cord designed for an air conditioner. They are heavy duty and are safer to use with a heating appliance.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> If it was hot enough to melt the plastic, it'd be hot enough to cook the hedgie.


That's just it!
Reaper's list said without a closely moniored thermostat device, a ceramic heat emitter _would_ cook a hedgie!!

I'm sorry guys, this is all getting to be too much for me in terms of worry and expense.
It's just been one hurdle after another trying to keep her and her home healthy and safe.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's why you use a thermostat, which regulates the temperature so that it doesn't get too hot. I don't have one, but with the advice you could get from people on this board, I don't think it would be too difficult to get the set-up. A lot of people use ceramic heat emitters without too much trouble. It doesn't seem like a good reason to rehome her.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Lilysmommy- this is not a decision I come by lightly. 
You don't know my situation, and while this may not be an issue for you, it is for me.

I've looked into the ceramic heat emitter and I don't see how it would work in terms of her cage set up. 

I've worked very hard to give her a healthy living space, I've researched all the heating options, none of them seem workable for my living situation or her cage set-up; so it's a little hurtful to read your comment that this "doesn't seem like a good reason to rehome her."

I want her as comfortable and happy and healthy as possible; if I'm not able to keep her home at a healthy temperature, I'm sorry, but to me, that's a reason to find her a home that can.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I hurt your feelings. I hope you can find her a good home, she seems like a sweet little girl.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A ceramic heat emitter setup does seem rather confusing but truly it isn't. Once it is set up it works great and is safe to use and will solve your heating problems. The most difficult part of it is finding the thermostat. If you have a plastic bottomed wire topped cage one will work great. I can talk you through the whole process if you want.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the apology Kelsey- I 'm just feeling overly-senesitive and upset in general over this.  

I appreciate the help, Nancy, but my decision has been made. 
As much as I love Linny, she's been a constant source of worry and stress: from one problem to the next. My apartment in general is not "hedgie friendly"- lots of places for her to get lost or trapped, even during supervised playtime. 

So she's an explorer who can't explore; she's not content to cuddle (I simply get pooped on). 
I think she's unhappy (I'm beyond frustrated & exhausted), and I don't know that investing in a ceramic heater will fix that.

With that said, how urgent is it that I relocate her with A/C here at 79-80 degrees?
Is this causing her harm? 
Or do I have some time to work on finding her a good home?


----------



## GoodSmeagol (Dec 29, 2008)

Your AC is set to 80f?
Then why are you worrying about heating your cage...
From what I understand, I am no pro, but 75 is a good mid level...
I do not know how to cool a space tho...

My apartment is HORRIBLE for exploring...
one of the things I did was use plexi glass sheets tape 2ft x 1ft pieces together to make a big long bendable piece, and I make a playpen on my carpet, You must have some sort of open space...
I either sit in the center of the pen, or toss in a bunch of laundry and sit beside it.
My girl will crawl through my clothes for ages, pulling pushing, kinda fun to watch.
How will you feel after you rehome your hog?
Selling now is the easy way out, and you may grow to regret it.
Invest a little more money, worse case, when you do rehome her, she will have proper supplies...
Of all my exotic animals, the hog is my favorite to watch, she does not interact with me to much, but will walk to my hands, and allow me to pick her up easily.
Once you get it setup perfect, general maintenance is simple easy and fast, 5 minutes in the morning, 5 at night, then its all fun time...
People here are very open to help you, trust them...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

79-80 A/C is totally fine and should not affect her in the least. Is that the temperature you have the a/c set to, or is that the actual temperature in her cage? If it's the setting on the A/C make sure it is accurate. The room a/c in my hedgie room is not at all accurate and has to be set about 5 degrees lower than what I want the room to be. The old a/c unit was dead on but this new one is ridiculous. 

Have your a/c set so her cage temperature is about 77 and she should be just fine. You can also block off part of the cage to ensure no drafts.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Even with the A/C set at 79- 80 she's sluggish, which makes me question whether the heater would even resolve the problem. 
What if something *else* is wrong??
Nancy, how do I find out if my AC thermostat is accurate?

IMPORTANT: Sometimes I can't take it and set it to 75 for a while... would throwing a blanket over her cage help keep her cage warm? :?:

GoodSmeagol, as I said, I'm just tired. Tired of getting pooped on, tired of upsetting her with nail clippings and foot baths, tired of worrying why she stopped using her wheel (b4 the A/C issue), the list goes on and on, and I'm just done. 
I have set up safe places for her to play, about the same size you made, and she soon gets frustrated without more places to roam, and will just sit in one spot and poop. (She poops when she's frustrated and, believe me, I can tell the difference between a regular one and an annoyed poop). I've tried it all, and I just can't take the constant worrying about her anymore.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Linny,
I can start by saying I have no help for you in terms of the original A/C question, but I would like to say something nonetheless.
In this forum, you will find a ton of hedgie-happy people. Everyone here is strongly opinionated, and many think that there is a "right" and "wrong" way to care for a hedgehog. Many people think that their way is the "best" and that everyone else's is inadequate. These people don't do it to be mean, but inadvertantly, they step on some people's feelings. 
The truth is that everyone is different. Every hedgehog is different. Everyone's capabilities and personalities are different. And most importantly, a hedgehog doesn't have to be the right pet for you, especially if you feel like you're struggling to care for it in the "best" manner. Hedgehogs need heat, and you're struggling. You ended up with an explorer hedgie, and you're struggling. Etcetera etcetera.... 
My point is that no one here should blame you if you feel that you need to rehome your hedgie, and I apologize on behalf of those who won't see that for themselves. There can be no doubt that you care for your little one and want the best for her, and the fact that you recognize that you might not be the best caretaker takes a lot of courage. It's ok to not be perfect.
Good luck with your situation, and feel free to continue asking questions around here if need be- there may be people who would rather spout off their own opinions and not listen, but there will also be people that genuinely listen to you and answer your questions with careful and sympathetic responses. Good luck!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a couple of thoughts. I know you have offered up your hedgehog for adoption, but thought I would throw these out here anyway...

Bare with me, I have read through the thread, but not analyzed every detail. In your first post you state she was comfortable at temps closer to 73. But now that its closer to 80 she is slowing down. Could she actually just be too hot? Have you felt her tummy? Is it cool, toasty warm or hot? I ask because one of my current girls gets too hot at anything above 76. She will start to lay around and if you feel her tummy she's usually pretty warm.

To test the temperature, place a thermometer next to, or for that matter inside her cage for a while. Check to see if it is hot or maybe the air flow in the room is causing a draft over her cage and is making it much cooler than the rest of the room. 

For the wheel. Does the wheel pitch downward or upward too much? Some hedgehogs will not use a wheel if its angle is too steep. It makes their feet slide. Perhaps as she has grown her footing was becoming less steady and she got frustrated with it. 

I'm sorry you are have so much frustration with her. They aren't the right pet for everyone, but it really sounds like you are trying to make this work.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you drowsydreamer & Kalandra, I appreciate your thoughtfulness.

It never dawned on me she might be too hot... (what a mistake a heater would be if that were the case!). 

Hmmm. I don't think that is the case tho, because when I've turned down the temp one night just for a little relief, there was no change in her behavior. 

Ok- just checked her tummy, slightly warm/neutral. Definitely not cool or hot.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> A/C 70-73 is actually cooler than heated 70-73. You may actually have to turn the temperature up a few more degrees.


Thanks for telling, I tought I was crazy. When I had a chin, the a/c was on 19C and I always tought, when it's 19C outside, it's hotter than that. I tought I was crazy.


----------



## GoodSmeagol (Dec 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> GoodSmeagol, as I said, I'm just tired. Tired of getting pooped on, tired of upsetting her with nail clippings and foot baths, tired of worrying why she stopped using her wheel (b4 the A/C issue), the list goes on and on, and I'm just done.
> I have set up safe places for her to play, about the same size you made, and she soon gets frustrated without more places to roam, and will just sit in one spot and poop. (She poops when she's frustrated and, believe me, I can tell the difference between a regular one and an annoyed poop). I've tried it all, and I just can't take the constant worrying about her anymore.


Fair enough Linny, I just wanted to share my easy solutions... But as said, everyone is different. My girl is nice enough to never have taken a poop outside of her cage, or on me! So I guess I am lucky there. When I started recollecting exotics after I got a suitable apartment for my self(Previous exotic owner in my parents house)
I started getting paranoid about health concerns mostly for baby beardies(I had 2) And would freak out at every little sign of trouble, I learned to just relax a little, for the first few months I was posting on forums daily, mostly all nonesense that got replies saying "do not worry blah blah" 
I hope that which ever pet you get in the future you are able to enjoy more...
I am sure what ever animal you choose, will be cared for, us paranoid people seem to want to take meticulous care of them...


----------

